# [solved] canon pixma mp180

## polslinux

hi to all  :Smile: 

i've just installed gentoo but i have a problem:

my multifunction printer canon mp180 doesn't work...i have installed cups & gutenprint, with cups i can find the printer but i don't know what driver i have to choose because there isn't MP180 in the list...Last edited by polslinux on Wed Apr 28, 2010 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try MP-150 driver? (Took less than three minutes in Google)

http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,427

----------

## polslinux

In the list there isn't MP150 driver...only multipass from c2500 to c5500 and from s100 to s630

----------

## gerard27

Unmask gutenprint-5.2.5-r1 and emerge it.

It contains driver for MP-180.

Gerard.

----------

## polslinux

you're fantastic  :Very Happy: 

thanks a lot man, this work like a charm   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gerard27

You're welcome.

Glad to be of help.

Gerard.

----------

